# Gentoo Frischling - ein paar Fragen...

## CaptainHero

Hallo zusammen,

nun hab ich mich hier auch mal angemeldet. Komme von Arch Linux und bin seit etwa 6 Wochen zufriedener Gentoo Nutzer, Installation verlief erstaunlich problemfrei und auch sonst kaum Probleme dank der hervorragenden Dokumentation. 

Hätte ein paar kleinere Fragen:

1. Unter Arch konnte ich relativ einfach überflüssige Teile aus den Initskripten entfernen, z.B. LVM oder device-mapper, wie mache ich das unter Gentoo?

2. Was hat es mit den .serverauth.xxxx in meinem /home auf sich?

3. Ist es der richtige Weg den bugzilla zu gebrauchen, wenn man auf veraltete Pakete aufmerksam machen möchte?

Danke schonmal...

----------

## franzf

Hi,

1) Wie meinst du "entfernen"? Du kannst mit rc-update del <service> <runlevel> aus einem Runlevel einen Service löschen.

Du kannst (falls obiges nicht geht) die passenden startscripte in /etc/init.d anpassen. ENtweder in "depend() rumlöschen oder  direkt die Scripte anpassen. Aber nur wenn du weißt was du tust!

Bei Aktualisierungen überschreibt Gentoo deine Änderungen nicht. Du musst die mit etc-update, dispatch-conf, oder sonstwas manuell/automatisch mergen/löschen.

2) Was steht denn drinnen?

3) Ja. -> version bump.

Du kannst zusätzlich das alte ebuild in ein locales Overlay kopieren (mit neuer Versionsnummer) und schauen ob es funktioniert. Das kannst du gleich mit in den report schreiben  :Smile: 

----------

## CaptainHero

Hi franzf,

1)  *Quote:*   

> Wie meinst du "entfernen"? Du kannst mit rc-update del <service> <runlevel> aus einem Runlevel einen Service löschen. 

 

```
sudo rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

        cpufrequtils | boot

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default
```

Mit "entfernen" meine ich, dass beim booten nicht nach device-mapper(n) gesucht wird. Ist auch nicht per rc-update eingetragen worden. Im Prinzip auch nicht weiter tragisch, wollte es nur gerne wissen.

2) Gute Frage. Hab bis jetzt noch nicht reingeschaut  :Embarassed:   und muss jetzt feststellen, dass die Dateien leer sind.

3) Gut, danke.   :Smile: 

Neue Frage: Ist der netmount daemon zwingend erforderlich um eine Internetverbindung herzustellen oder dient er dem Zugriff auf shares im Netzwerk? Beim googeln habe ich eher einen Eindruck für ersteres bekommen. 

Gruß

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Was hat es mit den .serverauth.xxxx in meinem /home auf sich?

 

Die werden automatisch angelegt, wenn du X mit dem Befehl startx startest (also nicht via kdm/gdm). Wenn X gestoppt wird, sollten diese files wieder automatisch gelöscht werden, aber bei Abstürzen bleiben sie manchmal erhalten, dann kannst du sie manuell löschen.

 *Quote:*   

> Neue Frage: Ist der netmount daemon zwingend erforderlich um eine Internetverbindung herzustellen oder dient er dem Zugriff auf shares im Netzwerk?

 

/etc/init.d/netmount mountet network shares, falls du welche in deiner /etc/fstab hast. Hat mit deiner Internetverbindung nichts zu tun.

 *Quote:*   

> Mit "entfernen" meine ich, dass beim booten nicht nach device-mapper(n) gesucht wird. 

 

Das passiert bei dir ja auch nicht, es sei denn, du aktivierst diese scripts via rc-update.

----------

## musv

 *CaptainHero wrote:*   

> 1. Unter Arch konnte ich relativ einfach überflüssige Teile aus den Initskripten entfernen, z.B. LVM oder device-mapper, wie mache ich das unter Gentoo?

 

Wieso entfernen? Die waren auf meinem Rechner noch nie installiert. Über die USE-Flags kannst du relativ gut einstellen, welche Abhängigkeiten mit installiert werden sollen.

----------

## CaptainHero

 *Quote:*   

> Das passiert bei dir ja auch nicht, es sei denn, du aktivierst diese scripts via rc-update.

 

Ja, eben. Ist garantiert nicht über rc-update reingekommen, hatte ja vorher mal die Ausgabe gepostet, trotzdem wird beim booten danach gesucht. Versuchs jetzt mal mit -device-mapper. Parted hat sich den gegönnt glaube ich.

Dank an alle und 'nen schönen Abend noch.

----------

## musv

Es gibt ein USE-Flag device-mapper, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Falls das in der make.defaults gesetzt sein sollte, kannst du das in der make.conf deaktiveren (USE=".... -device-mapper"). Anschließend

```
emerge -1N parted
```

Dürften noch ein paar mehr Pakete sein, die device-mapper-Unterstützung haben.

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

>  [...] trotzdem wird beim booten danach gesucht.

 

Wie lautet diesbezüglich die genaue Textausgabe?

----------

## CaptainHero

```
Setting up dm-crypt mappings.
```

----------

## zyko

Das ist afaik /etc/init.d/dmcrypt. Das ist zwar oben in deinem rc-status nicht angegeben, aber scheint dennoch aktiv zu sein. Versuch mal 

```
rc-update del dmcrypt
```

oder 

```
rc-update del dmcrypt boot
```

----------

